# Snub Nose RH



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have so many of Rogers RH frames I thought I'd modify one and man was it the right decision. Although shorter than the Shuttle Craft and just a whisker longer than the regular frame, the wrist brace gives it the stability lacking in any regular frame and less movement than the longer Starship or Shuttlecraft.

The results ( for me ) are dramatic shooting this little " Snub Nose ". I can hit a soup can between 8 and 10 times ( most of the time ) at 10 meters. I know this isn't a big deal for the pros but for me it's outstanding.

It's set up with 2050 tubes, 6" fork to pouch and shoots both 5/16" and 3/8" with a wallop.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like that one ! Nice shooting !


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Niiiiice!!


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I love thAt one roger. You amaze me with you shooters. I have a shuttlecraft and it's pretty awesome as well.

Njones


----------

